# virtuoso core dumps



## qsecofr (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi,

I've just run into an issue where virtuoso dumps about 10 times per minute.

```
(virtuoso-t), uid 1000: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
```

I'm not sure if nepomuk keeps spawning new virtuoso jobs, but they're both at the top of the job list seen via top.

I'm running FreeBSD8.2 release.  KDE 4.7.3. And virtuoso-6.1.3_1.

I didn't see anything stand out in the log files in /var/log apart from the repetitive message above.  Apparently no man page.  

Logged in and su to root from Konsole:

```
#  /usr/local/etc/rc.d/virtuoso status
virtuoso is running as pid 3406.
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/virtuoso stop
Stopping virtuoso.
kill: 3422: Operation not permitted
```

I do see the job in top runs under my user ID, but the directories & files are all owned by virtuoso:virtuoso in /usr/local/virtuoso
Possible permissions issue?  Maybe something needs re-compile?  
	
	



```
pkg_version -v
```
 shows everything up to date except libpci, pciids.

Anyone else encountered similar?

Suggestions to turn off indexing might be a short term fix.  But from the KDE menu the nepomuk controller will not launch.

And command line akonadi also fails.

```
akonadiconsole
akonadiconsole(14754)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to find an appropriate lock to guard the shared cache.  This *should* be essentially impossible. :( 
akonadiconsole(14754)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to perform initial setup, this system probably does not really support process-shared pthreads or semaphores, even though it claims otherwise. 
akonadiconsole(14754)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to unmap shared memory segment 0x2d000000 
local socket error: QLocalSocket::PeerClosedError 
"/usr/local/kde4/bin/akonadiconsole(14754)" Soprano: "Command timed out."
"/usr/local/kde4/bin/akonadiconsole(14754)" Soprano: "Command timed out."
"/usr/local/kde4/bin/akonadiconsole(14754)" Soprano: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"
"/usr/local/kde4/bin/akonadiconsole(14754)" Soprano: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"
"/usr/local/kde4/bin/akonadiconsole(14754)" Soprano: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"
"/usr/local/kde4/bin/akonadiconsole(14754)" Soprano: "Invalid iterator."
"/usr/local/kde4/bin/akonadiconsole(14754)" Soprano: "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"
"/usr/local/kde4/bin/akonadiconsole(14754)" Soprano: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"
KCrash: Application 'akonadiconsole' crashing...
KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/local/kde4/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit
sock_file=/home/marc/.kde4/socket-power.marcandkayoko.net/kdeinit4__0

[1]+  Stopped                 akonadiconsole
```

UPDATE:
Found the following in ~/.kde4/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/data/virtuosobackend/soprano-virtuoso.log


```
Wed Feb 01 2012
13:17:27 GPF: bitmap.c:692 singleton bm not in use
```
Which corresponds to the date/time I began noticing problems.  No idea what it really means.  Maybe a new file I might've saved somewhere in my homedir path has "invalid" attributes?

SOLVED:
Seemingly.  Not sure what the real underlying problem was.  But I renamed the log, db, and temp-db files in the directory above.  Seems things are back to normal.


----------

